
Just another library with the sole purpose of wait for all promises to complete - geeg
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rpgeeganage&#x2F;alls
Just another library with the sole purpose of waiting till all promises to complete Nothing more, Nothing less. Since Promise.all() doesn&#x27;t wait if an error, so I wrote it.
======
brad0
In the case of failure what error do you return?

~~~
geeg
The output will be an array. Collection of success and failures. in the same
order.
[https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts...](https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts#L146)
[https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts...](https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts#L166)
[https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts...](https://github.com/rpgeeganage/alls/blob/master/test/alls.ts#L190)

